# Best looking/ worst looking ducks?



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Matthuntsall said:


> Yea the Green Wing Teal, and the Bufflehead just missed my top 5. To those hating on the shovelor, Yea I think the bill is weird, but a full plume drake has some impressive colors. Hey I know there must a few guys that are fans of Swans and Loons, they like them enough to shoot them.


I'm going west to get McLeod this combo. Shovlers are sweet. And I'll get the reds myself here at home. But im slso looking for a gaddy, bill,and can for the wall.
Bird man pics I love.


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

sswhitelightning said:


> I'm going west to get McLeod this combo. Shovlers are sweet. And I'll get the reds myself here at home. But im slso looking for a gaddy, bill,and can for the wall.
> Bird man pics I love.
> View attachment 54256
> 
> ...


 
Nice looking mounts there.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

WORST Hen Shoveler, GE, Merg
BEST Drake Can, Squaw, my Avatar


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> WORST Hen Shoveler, GE, Merg
> BEST Drake Can, Squaw, my Avatar


I want your avatar to fly in my decoys. You can kill thousands on the bay that don't look like that.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> I want your avatar to fly in my decoys. You can kill thousands on the bay that don't look like that.


Thanks Steve but may have to change it to a Squaw when i get him back.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

To me, most pictures of male ducks can be made to look pretty cool and all juvy males and hens look pretty drab. Of course, there are some cool looking birds I would still like to mount but I'll have to get 'hooked up' for those. Over the years I have mounted at least 1 bird from each of the 17 species of ducks that I have shot (except bluebills and redheads) but from my birds so far: 


Good . . . Pintail, Hooded Merg, Woody, Mallard, Buffie, GWT


Not as good . . . Rudy, Black, Common Merg, Ringer, Goldy, Shoveler(juvy), Can(juvy)


My wish list (other than 1 from every species) . . . Squaw, Harley, Eiders, Scoters, the 'Teal slam', Widgeon, Gadwall.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Drake King Eider
Drake Harlequin
Drake Oldsquaw
Drake Hooded Merganser
Drake Bufflehead


Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Best:
King Eider








Worst:
Hen Ringneck


----------



## T1basser (Oct 11, 2004)

I appreciate them all but a drake shoveler a nice greenhead are probably my favorites.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Duckman Racing said:


> Hen Goldeneye is far and away the ugliest duck in my opinion.


That's funny. I have one on my wall. First diver I ever shot. The one that set off this crazy addiction. My wife said the same thing. Why do you have that ugly ass thing? It's what reminds me of why I do this stuff. It was a present from a friend. One of favorite mounts. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I think mature hen eyes are rather distinctive looking. Unassuming beauty.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Very nice pictures thank you


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

A nice pintail has got to be my favorite followed closely by a drake shoveler and bull can. 

Worst is prolly a hen buffie or hen GE.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Not the best mount of mine but its the type of bird taken from Sag Bay thats once in a life timer.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/Teal.jpg


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I like that a lot!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

Blacklab77 said:


> Not the best mount of mine but its the type of bird taken from Sag Bay thats once in a life timer.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/Teal.jpg


 
Is that a Cinnamon Teal? Very cool looking.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

I havent seen wigeon mentioned nearly enough on here. By far my favorite.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> I havent seen wigeon mentioned nearly enough on here. By far my favorite.


Nice.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, Back in the late 80's and early 90's we saw them on a regular timeframe for about 5 to 6 years near Tawas. Now its like seeing the pelicans up there. They are there just SUPER rare! Get maybe 2 dozen people a year that see them. Was 14 when thats was taken with my grandpa.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Best: (drakes)

Wood duck
Pintail
GWT

Worst: 

Ruddy
Coot
Hen Scaup



Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Best looking: All of them when marinated and grilling.







Except you, lawn dart and Hollywood


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

deadduck365 said:


> That's funny. I have one on my wall. First diver I ever shot. The one that set off this crazy addiction. My wife said the same thing. Why do you have that ugly ass thing? It's what reminds me of why I do this stuff. It was a present from a friend. One of favorite mounts.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder, shot a double on goldies male/female full plumage that are going on the wall...

already have double mallard mount and buffy mount, still have a black and squaw in the freezer waiting for the wall... have to space them out or the wife will kill me...:evilsmile


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

waxico said:


> Best looking: All of them when marinated and grilling.
> 
> 
> What a good marinade for duck?


----------



## Marshmonster (Apr 22, 2003)

Full plumage drakes are all good looking. My personal favorites are the divers. I have a pair of almost every species mounted, but the ones that I can look at and say "wow" each time is the drake ringneck, drake can, greater scaup, barrows goldeneye and harlequin. On the puddler side the pintails, shoveler, blue wing teal, widgeon, and gadwall. Least appealing to look at are hens of most species. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

